# Wisdom Teeth Removal-Referral to NI



## dodo (2 Feb 2006)

Sorry have to add this in now we have no cover so to go private is 1500E which is to much can get it done in the north for 200 Stering there abouts, problem the place we where recommended to go only do referals and our dentist says as he does not know them he cant refer, he also says he has never refered to the north,  Q Is there a dentist in south Dublin if possible who can refered us to the north, she is in alot of pain 
 Sorry need to get it done surgically , so does this mean it has to be done in a dentist hospital,


----------



## RainyDay (2 Feb 2006)

*Re: Wisdom Tooth*

Ray Barrett in Dundrum took out 2 for me under local - it was genuinely totally painless, apart from a mild arkward sensation. The worst bit was spitting blood for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Wiggles (3 Feb 2006)

*Re: Wisdom Tooth*

Had this done recently. When asking people about wisdom teeth ignore the horror stories. Its not a big deal and you will have a day or two of discomfort.

How compacted the wisdom teeth are will dictate where you get them removed. I had two badly compacted wisdom teeth and had to go to a dental surgeon. If you have VHI you only have to pay for the pre and post surgery consultations. I think some dentist will perform it themselves if the teeth are easily removed.

Go to a good dentist and get professional advice.


----------



## bb12 (3 Feb 2006)

*Re: Wisdom Tooth*

i think that your dentist can take out the upper wisdom teeth under local at their surgery (had this done recently...minimal pain afterwards) but that you have to under general for the lower wisdom teeth? something to do with the lower wisdom teeth being close to particular nerve endings or something.


----------



## dodo (8 Feb 2006)

This tooth must be surgically removed


----------



## ThereseM (8 Feb 2006)

Hi
I think there are ads on the TV at the moment for dentists up North.
Check out UTV ads.  Also, google it as there are dentists now that I believe collect you from the station & bring you to there dental surgery.
It is much cheaper up North.
Good luck,
ThereseM.


----------



## Vanilla (18 Apr 2008)

Hi dodo, could you ring the place in NI, ask them do they get referrals from South and to recommend someone who could refer you?


----------



## gmoney (19 Apr 2008)

Forgot to mention that the specialist carried out the surgery for me is Mr. J.Cliff Beirne. He is                   Oral & Maxillofacial Surgery specialist in Hermitage Clinic in Lucan [broken link removed]. As Mr. Beirne is fully registered with Bupa (now quinn-health), I only need to pay the consultancy fee (200 euro) and X-Ray picture fee (50 euro). Cost of the surgery for me is covered by Bupa.


----------



## dodo (21 Apr 2008)

My wife ended up getting her tooth removed and also got 6 white fillings,and had her teeth cleaned in Finland which has a much better standard than Ireland all for 300Euro.And  the tooth was removed under a locam .My wife had got some filling in Ireland and the dentist in Finland said the material used for the fillings was banned in Finland in the 70's.He could not believe that we in Ireland still got our fillings done this way.All my filling's are of a black dark colour in Finland all fillings are white. Vanilla you can drive up the north in less than an hour and get all of the aboce for about 450Euro, The tooth been removed was costing 250Sterling in the South it was 1600Euro,
uote=Vanilla;614369]Hi dodo, could you ring the place in NI, ask them do they get referrals from South and to recommend someone who could refer you?[/quote]


----------



## Gus2008 (12 Aug 2008)

gmoney said:


> Forgot to mention that the specialist carried out the surgery for me is Mr. J.Cliff Beirne.


 
Gmoney,

Did you make an appointment directly with that specialist or were you referred?


----------



## euro2000 (12 Aug 2008)

Hi Dodo
Some dentists can remove the teeth surgically at the surgery without going into hospital. Do a search on boards.ie for more info. http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055015775&page=3
I suspect the price you were given in the north is for the teeth to be extracted at the dentist and not in a private hospital as this is what pushes up the price so much.
Do a search in the golden pages and look for Oral Surgeons. However she may still need to go to hospital and your own dentist should be able to give advise on this.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Aug 2008)

there is a dentist in Keady Co Armagh that takes a lot of southerners and is apparently cheap . ( so my sisters tell me ) can get you contact name  & No. if u want


----------



## Megan (13 Aug 2008)

allthedoyles said:


> there is a dentist in Keady Co Armagh that takes a lot of southerners and is apparently cheap . ( so my sisters tell me ) can get you contact name  & No. if u want



I think Dodo's wife has had her tooth removed as in his post of the 21/04/2008.


----------



## BoscoTalking (14 Aug 2008)

Just a note -  if you do get them removed in the north then please ask the dentist for a course of antibiotics incase you get an infection when you go home. I got wisdom 2 teeth top and bottom out in the chair (top under gum and sitting badly next to other tooth) and bottom one half up at a silly angle) both were fine  and i had slight bruising after both. good luck with it


----------

